# Licking poopie feet



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

I caught my Cookie licking/suckling her feet. No wonder she always has clean feetsies. PLEASE tell me this is normal and healthy even if gross and unsanitary!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Some are just meticulous at cleaning their own feet. I have had several over the years that kept their feet perfectly clean. Tula is my latest. I think Tula does it because she despises water and it keeps her from having to go in it. 

I've never had any problems, health-wise, that we would have contributed from them cleaning their feet.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've caught Miss Satin with a front footsie in her mouth from time to time... cleaner than the other feet, but still with poops. Unlike Miss Tula, Satin still ended up getting footbaths.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Whew! That's a relief. I was beginning to wonder if I wasn't feeding her enough.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Heehee... silly little hedgies :roll: 

Poop aside, I did find it adorable whenever I found Satin sucking her "thumb." 

I'd be more worried about your other four hedgies... Snow, Patch, Thumper, and Prince seem to have lost all their quills. Worse yet, it looks like the last two have some sort of ear-gigantism issue going on


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Too funny SM! Zoey's feet were always clean. She took great pride in them.


----------



## Virtual_Rachel (Mar 23, 2012)

elithranielle said:


> I caught my Cookie licking/suckling her feet. No wonder she always has clean feetsies. PLEASE tell me this is normal and healthy even if gross and unsanitary!


Holly cleans her feet from time-to-time. I wish she'd do it more frequently to get rid of the poo!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman occasionally does this as well. He just shoves the whole foot in his mouth, chomps away, then moves on to another foot... or back to the same one depending on his current quirkiness level. :roll:


----------

